# Female necron lord need help



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

long ago i saw a female necron lord that that had guitar strings for hair, i want to make my own female lord and i like the DE Wyches for the torso but i am at a loss on what to do for the rest of it like the arms and legs and how to make it all look necron but still feminine


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Robots are neither male nor female..., just saying:wink:

I do like the idea of the guitar strings for 'hair'. Sounds like it could be a cool conversion. Whatever you decide, post some pics to keep us updated. I would love to see the end result.:victory:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Do some green stuff over the chest to make them stand out a bit, emphasize the hips and try to get the model standing in a more slender or graceful pose. Maybe even think about making the legs a bit longer.


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

about the male or female the lords are living metal that can assume different forms so in theory you could have some lingering traits


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

Damned Fist said:


> Robots are neither male nor female..., just saying:wink:
> 
> I do like the idea of the guitar strings for 'hair'. Sounds like it could be a cool conversion. Whatever you decide, post some pics to keep us updated. I would love to see the end result.:victory:


XD seeing as how i'm ocd about planning most of the i'll see what i can do but my mother does work for a guitar company so i dont think i'll have a problem getting strings XD


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

well i'll start by cutting up some necron legs and seeing what i can do


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Robots are neither male nor female..., just saying:wink:


.... Pfft.... Not with that attitude.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Damned Fist said:


> Robots are neither male nor female..., just saying:wink:


The Nightbringer is genderless, right? ;3


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

You could perhaps use the TK model, High Queen Khalida as a base for a female lord or at least use parts of it as it'd fit pretty well and it'd be about the right size.


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

NíckUK said:


> You could perhaps use the TK model, High Queen Khalida as a base for a female lord or at least use parts of it as it'd fit pretty well and it'd be about the right size.


yes, i did consider her but she is all metal and i dont like the wrapping so in the end i'm going to try and use and use a combination of necron warrior calves and the lower leg of a DE with the necron foot i'm still coming up with the rest and i've used a warrior head i made the chin more of a point rather than blunt and flat and i'll have to learn to mold cloth srtips with green stuff XD i am not that experienced in such advanced conversion......Anyone have an idea how to hollow out the dark eldar wyche body and what i should use as the spine


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

Silens said:


> The Nightbringer is genderless, right? ;3


THe ctan really dont have a form they are beings of energy that reside in the same living metal the lords are made from however they are not bound into the metal and may leave it at any time


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Isn't the khalida model finecast? should be easier to chop up than the metal should you have wanted to go down that road.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for a spine, recover the spine from a normal necron. Or make it up with a piece of wire and rings of plasticard tube.


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> As for a spine, recover the spine from a normal necron. Or make it up with a piece of wire and rings of plasticard tube.


i dug out the back of a dark eldar i got years ago its the old warriors from the 3rd edition codex lol.....and i tried what you said and removed two spines and tried them on i might cut them into segments of two so i can get the curve. do any of you know a good green stuff hoods and cloaks tutorial?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Cloak in general.
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/242387.page

A hood.
http://forums.tauonline.org/hobby/68897-sculpting-hoods-ig-heads.html
Other hood.
http://www.mywargame.com/2010/01/05/creating-krieg-pattern-skitarii-hypaspists/

And there we have it, the actual tut i was looking for.
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=147

Do a bunch of test-sculpts before the real project.
Try a few skitarii. Good practise.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Rahnshen said:


> THe ctan really dont have a form they are beings of energy that reside in the same living metal the lords are made from however they are not bound into the metal and may leave it at any time


Did you fail to notice the boobs? That should render any argument you may have had invalid good sir.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Gluttoniser said:


> Did you fail to notice the boobs? That should render any argument you may have had invalid good sir.


New signature quote.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

I would model it after the art done by HG giger for the movie species. I think the idea would work, you just have to make the necessary tubes and give it a real metallic feel... the chick robot from Terminator 3 could also be used as inspiration... but I think the movie species might be more what you are looking for. As to what model to start as a base, I would start with something in a good pose with very little in way of cloths, probubly a demonette, as it would be much easier to "add" detail than remove it (I find the wyches have very distinct armour, and it may be easier to start with nothing and add a bunch of tubes running everywhere, then add necron like arms instead of demonette arms with the claws...) Not sure if this helps, but it is where I would start if I was going to try to make a female Necron lord!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This was always going to be my female necron nightbringer.


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

i saw that as well and i must say for a lord i would love to have hands like that


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

to be honest i might put the project on hold till the rumored new models come out around november


----------



## Rahnshen (Jul 15, 2011)

I've made up my mind to get alittle more modeling experience under my belt after i want to her look grace and terrifing like a giant bird thats going to tear you to pieces


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Gluttoniser said:


> Did you fail to notice the boobs? That should render any argument you may have had invalid good sir.


LOL good reply


----------

